# Linux-Rechner in Windows-Netzwerk?



## Pardon_Me (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo, hab da mal eine Frage:

Hab gehört, dass das nicht möglich ist (Linux-Rechner in Windows-Netzwerk; sprich Windows-Server)...diese Information ist allerdings schon 2 Jahre alt...Ist das mittlerweile möglich bzw. war das immer schon möglich?

Oder stimmt das und ist nach wie vor nicht möglich?

Und wie siehts umgekehrt aus?

Kann mir da jemand Informationen geben?


Danke schon im voraus!


----------



## Backdraft (26. Februar 2004)

Wie das vor zwei Jahren war, weiß ich net.

Aber mit Samba kannst Du Deine Probleme lösen.


----------



## Pardon_Me (26. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Backdraft _
> *Wie das vor zwei Jahren war, weiß ich net.
> 
> Aber mit Samba kannst Du Deine Probleme lösen. *



Ok, das wäre eine Möglichkeit, Winows- und Linux-Rechner zu vernetzen...

Meine Fragen beziehen sich aber auf Linux-Rechner in Windows-Netzwerk und umgekehrt.


----------



## Backdraft (26. Februar 2004)

Was willst Du denn konkret machen?

Werde aus Deiner Aussage nicht so ganz schlau:



> Meine Fragen beziehen sich aber auf Linux-Rechner in Windows-Netzwerk und umgekehrt.


----------



## Pardon_Me (26. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Backdraft _
> *Was willst Du denn konkret machen?
> 
> Werde aus Deiner Aussage nicht so ganz schlau: *



Konkret hab ich ein Netzwerk mit Win2k-Server und drei Win-PCs...hab jetzt noch einen PC zur Verfügung und würde gerne wissen, ob der mit Linux kompatibel ist...hab nämlich gehört, dass das nicht geht (das ist aber schon zwei Jahre her)...

Ich würde also gerne wissen, wie da der aktuelle Stand ist. (Und Zusatzfrage: wie ist es umgekehrt?)


----------



## Backdraft (26. Februar 2004)

Kannst Du auch mal konkret werden

Mein Gott hier kann doch keiner hellsehen?

Hast Du eine Domäne eingerichtet?
Willst Du darauf zugreifen?

Willst Du auf Freigaben des Servers zugreifen?

usw. und sofort.


----------



## Male (26. Februar 2004)

Soweit ich weiss, hast du keine Probleme mit dem Linuxrechner die Windowsdomain zu finden und die dazugehörigen PCs. Bei Windows ist es doch schon etwas schwieriger. 
Dieser erkennt, wie gesagt soweit ich weiss, den Linuxrechner nicht in der Domain, sondern nur die Windows PC's.

Dies kannst du, wie oben schon genannt, mit Samba beheben oder du nimmst einfach einen FTP.


----------



## Pardon_Me (26. Februar 2004)

Aha, ok danke!

So genau ins Detail wollte ich gar nicht gehen, Backdraft, ich wollte nur wissen ob das im Allgemeinen möglich ist oder nicht; und wenn, dann wie umständlich...

Male's Antwort reicht mir völlig!

Dankeschön!


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (7. März 2004)

*Buchtipp zu diesem Thema*

Hallo

Ich habe hier eine Seite, dort kannst du dir ein Buch über dises Thema herunter laden. Ist föllig legal. Ich habe mir das Buch trotzdem danach gekauft, weil es meiner Meinung nach recht gut ist. 

Linux im Windows Netzwerk 

Viel Spaß beim lesen.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Pardon_Me (13. März 2004)

Passt, vielen Dank für den Link!


----------

